# Winload.exe 0xC000000E error



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

When I try to boot to Vista 64-bit, I get an error message (0xC000000E) for \Windows\system32\winload.exe. 

I have been running Vista on this computer since March almost two years ago. Aside from memory errors caused by a faulty PSU throughout most of the first year, I haven't had any problems before. 

Can I save this install?


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

Somehow the drive's booting again, but I think I might have a failing drive on my hands. 

I have a mobile hard drive rack on this tower and a second internal drive, and I'm getting a new hard drive with equal or greater capacity today. I need to know how I should back up my important documents to the second drive, and then an entire image of the disk to the new drive.

EDIT: For a complete system disk backup, is there anything I should look for in a new drive?


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

Since this appears to be a hard drive related issue instead of a Windows one, I've moved this thread to http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...help-with-full-backup-458614.html#post2577127 to get better support for the new issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi one of these may help you with your back up http://lifehacker.com/5303067/five-best-free-system-restore-tools


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi one of these may help you with your back up http://lifehacker.com/5303067/five-best-free-system-restore-tools


Actually, I've come up with a plan of action. Since the failing drive seems to be relatively stable right now and doesn't sound like death (both sound like I have some time to work with), I'm trying to perform a complete disk backup without a potentially-damaging restart. Since Vista comes with a tool that allows me to create and restore from complete disk backups, I plan on using an external hard drive enclosure to hot swap one of the 1 TB drives in, then format it and save the disk backup to that drive. Once that completes, I can afford to restart (and use other backup tools with the second 1 TB drive) without risking catastrophic data loss. 

Is that a sound strategy?


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that the issue has turned back into a Vista issue, I'll be paying more attention to this thread instead of the one I linked in the third post. 

I used the Vista install disk to repair the BCD entry for the cloned disk (which just fixed my most recent winload.exe missing error) but I think the failing hard drive may have corrupted a few system files since the system is behaving strangely now. 

What's the best way to fix corrupted system files that aren't related to startup? I know Windows XP offers this option if you try to install Windows XP on top of an existing install.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried sfc /scannow http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi have you tried sfc /scannow http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/66978-system-files-sfc-command.html


Yes, and it fixed a few corrupted files. 

I was wondering if there was anything for program integrity. If not, I'll just test each program to see if anything crashes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I 'am not aware of anythimg for individual programs,is the os behaving any better


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi I 'am not aware of anythimg for individual programs,is the os behaving any better


Yeah, it's perfectly stable again. I still can't get my ICS working for my ad-hoc wireless LAN though, which is why I think my wireless card driver is corrupted. It's a Linksys WUSB54GC v1, and I had to use the chipset manufacturer's driver for it since Linksys doesn't offer a driver for Vista 64-bit. I can't find the driver anymore though, and I can't rely on my locally stored copy since it's on the same drive as the driver itself.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WUSB54GC


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, I see the Vista driver now. The documentation said there was only the XP driver there.

EDIT: Is the Vista driver also for 64-bit? Update Driver isn't taking it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry but there is no way to know as no info is provided,I did however find this on the linksys forum which has some possible solutions http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=2371


----------



## Tathar (Feb 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi sorry but there is no way to know as no info is provided,I did however find this on the linksys forum which has some possible solutions http://forums.linksysbycisco.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&thread.id=2371


Yeah, I saw that too. The drivers linked there are broken links now, so I'm waiting on a response from Mrsmith for a new link.


----------



## Hospoguy76 (May 6, 2010)

My problem is the same except that I am not uprading my windows. I had only recently just downloaded google earth and my system had a crash and when it was restarting it came up with this error message.

My computer came pre-loaded with windows vista already up and running. I've done the system recovery even the one that reverts it back to factory setting but I am still getting this error message. I don't know what else to try.


----------

